# Sprite's Apple Snack



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Sprite is almost four months of age. How time flies, eh? She's doing great, in with the rest of the crew and getting on just fine. She still likes time with her daddy, Spangle, who still feeds her on occasion and shows her the ropes even though she's more than expert at this stage with the life of being a budgie.

She'll eat anything I put into the cage, getting more or less straight in. I think that's the benefit of having a crew who are used to receiving a pretty wide variety of foods. Here she is with Spangle enjoying a piece of apple. 

You'll notice how her cere has turned brown. When I first noticed that I feared I'd see a bit of hen madness, but thankfully she's still my feisty little Sprite. Hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah yes, mine all love apple too. It's one of their favourite fruits!
I see your Sprite is a really early bloomer, not yet 4 months old and already sporting a mature coloured cere!  
Mine all start to change when they are about 6 months old.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, so cute! I love how her little tongue looks checking out the apple


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine hate apples. I gave them some last week and they all investigated it and walked away as soon as their tounge touched it


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Sprite is so cute (and looks a lot like Sammy, well, not in the cere area hahaha).

Apple is also one of his favorites! And cilantro (coriander), of course! 

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sprite is just as beautiful as ever and of course Spangle is always handsome!!

I love the first picture where you can see Sprite's little tongue reaching out and tasting the apple -- that's adorable. *


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Aw, Sprite is growing up into a beautiful little lady. She really looks to be enjoying her apple treat too.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Eamon,
Well, I would not have believed it could happen but I swear our little girl is even more cute than she used to be... what a doll! It is great that she will eat anything, mine will NOT touch any type of fruit.You just carry on growing more beautiful every day, little Sprite.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting the photos of lovely Sprite - always happy to see her!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all for stopping by and leaving such lovely responses. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Such a sweet little angel!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful pics Eamon...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Hasnt Sprite grown into a beautiful girl! Well, a woman really  

Beautiful pics!


----------

